# Time for an update



## wade (May 17, 2015)

Ok guys, I have had enough of some of you continually going on about my forum photo not give my real beauty full justice. (Yes, you know who you are!). After much soul searching I have therefore decided to update it. If it has the expected effect of making you all feel in awe and inadequate then all i can say is it is your own fault - you have brought it on yourselves.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2015)

It's totally obvious now !!!!!!!   We are brothers from a different mother.... :biggrin:


----------



## euromir (May 17, 2015)

As it seems traditional, ive changed my avatar to ME..


----------



## wade (May 17, 2015)

Euromir said:


> As it seems traditional, ive changed my avatar to ME..


Not nearly enough grey hair yet - Lol

I thought I could smell something cooking earlier - did you fire up the smoker today


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2015)

Wade my friend, is just such a pleasure to see your smiling face.

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (May 17, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Wade my friend, is just such a pleasure to see your smiling face.
> 
> Danny


Think he just followed through with that one


----------



## smokin monkey (May 17, 2015)

Thumbs Up


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 17, 2015)

Santa is that you?


----------



## smokewood (May 17, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Wade my friend, is just such a pleasure to see your smiling face.
> 
> Danny


Nah it's wind...


----------



## wade (May 17, 2015)

HUH! - I am beginning to realise what Danny has been saying about lack of respect on here for so long. Mind you - while you are all mocking me you are leaving some other unfortunate alone  

Never mind Danny, we will just have to stick this out together.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2015)

Hello Rob.  Good to see you posting even if it is to just to jerk Wade's chain!

Hello Wade,  You see??  Bunch of 50 year old adolescents.  But then I guess we are the worst offenders.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I mean just because you look as old as dirt is no reason to take tha piss.  A little respect for your MANY DECADES of experience should be given.  At least you still have your hair.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

